# Rumors Swirl: End of the ODNI?



## Brill (Jul 25, 2019)

I agree with the premise of this article: trust them to do the job that you've given them!



> PowerPoint presentations, memos and paperwork don’t stop terrorists, help you crawl inside the North Korean nuclear program or explain what the Iranian Revolutionary Guard Corps intends next. We need to put aside form and process and get back to basics.
> 
> Espionage is a tough business. We need an equally tough organization to carry it out.



Seize the opportunity to make real intelligence reform


----------



## Kheenbish (Jul 25, 2019)

I agree that the ODNI just added more bureaucracy to an already bureaucratic process, but I just can't agree that the agency should be the only contender to conduct strategic level Humint. 

The services have done some damn good work and so has other 3 letter agencies, this comes off as a former case officer whining that other players are taking their source pools.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 25, 2019)

_I liked this part_: First and foremost, the Department of Defense — never a friend of CIA

_The reverse is also true.

In the LOL category:_ If you are involved in the conduct of human intelligence operations at the strategic level, you should work for the CIA, as was the clear intent when the organization was created in 1947. If you don’t work for CIA, you should get out of the way. 

_Multiple views helps prevent group think.

The first ground war into Iraq was needlessly delayed based on CIA analysis._


----------



## Kaldak (Jul 25, 2019)

Should've read the article first.


----------



## Brill (Jul 25, 2019)

Kheenbish said:


> I agree that the ODNI just added more bureaucracy to an already bureaucratic process, but I just can't agree that the agency should be the only contender to conduct strategic level Humint.
> 
> The services have done some damn good work and so has other 3 letter agencies, this comes off as a former case officer whining that other players are taking their source pools.



There’s only so much money to go round...or maybe that sources? Double and TRIPLE dipping...when discovered...is met with calls for “We need more deconfliction! But show me yours first.”


----------



## Kheenbish (Jul 25, 2019)

lindy said:


> There’s only so much money to go round...or maybe that sources? Double and TRIPLE dipping...when discovered...is met with calls for “We need more deconfliction! But show me yours first.”



-Hey we're looking at talking to this person

Agency: no you're not, we're looking at talking to them

-Well they aren't sourced...so you mean you're looking to talk with them now that you know their access.

Deconfliction works great. 🙄😐


----------



## GOTWA (Jul 25, 2019)

lindy said:


> There’s only so much money to go round...or maybe that sources? Double and TRIPLE dipping...when discovered...is met with calls for “We need more deconfliction! But show me yours first.”



Just gotta work a remote part of a country where CoS has cognizance, but no players.  Then you do all your deconfliction with the Grp/SOT-A on ground and conduct bilateral meets that advance both party's objectives.


----------

